# ID Please



## Fuscus (Mar 17, 2011)

ID Please


----------



## Oliver5 (Mar 17, 2011)

tree


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 17, 2011)

Oliver5 said:


> tree



:lol:


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 17, 2011)

Oliver5 said:


> tree


 
Lol look closer, it is *very* well camouflaged!

Is it a monitor?


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Mar 17, 2011)

beardie? or frilly?


----------



## butters (Mar 17, 2011)

frilly


----------



## saximus (Mar 17, 2011)

lol I reckon you'd be hard pressed to get much better than "some sort of monitor" Fuscus


----------



## Robo1 (Mar 17, 2011)

To me, the toes look to long on the back leg to be some sort of monitor, but I could be wrong. I'd go with frilly.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 17, 2011)

Based on the shape of the hindfoot, what looks to be the caudal edge of a relaxed frill, the colour + patterns and just general 'thoughts'- I'd say frillneck.


----------



## Laghairt (Mar 17, 2011)

Def not a monitor, frillneck?


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 17, 2011)

Definitely frilly. Patterns on the tail, hond foot, frill visible and Eye positioned on that head angle distinctive of them. And moving around the tree for cover, frilly style.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Jacky lizard


----------



## nathancl (Mar 17, 2011)

sunshine coast frilly! well done!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 17, 2011)

Predator? It's Predator isn't it


----------



## Justdriftnby (Mar 17, 2011)

looks like my Frilly, so def have to say its a frilly


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 17, 2011)

I have more photos. Same species, same area, same day but different individual


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 17, 2011)

gsxr_boy said:


> predator? It's predator isn't it



*like*

They're awesome shots! I've never got a shot of a frilly outside of the reptile park.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I'ld better come clean. An APS member took me to a place where he said frilles are. We got to a spot and he said that this was the type of area that they like. He then almost immediately said "Look - a Frilly". It took me a while to spot it but that animal is the second photo set. 40 meters he also said "Look - another frilly". 
While I am very good at spotting animals in the bush, I am extremely aware that I miss most cryptic animals. I really didn't appreciate Blackdog highlighting the point


----------

